# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nje pergjigjeje nga Moderatori i Sportit

## Nice_Boy

_Me falni por kush qenka ai moderator kaq i mirë që i bashkoj gjitha temat e hapura nga unë tek Sporti për Ligen e kampionave derisa ato ndeshje nuk kan përfunduar akoma?!??!


Të pakten na tregoni ose shkruni një rregullore thjesht mos ti humbim ka 30 min dhe me ardh një eierkopf e me i fshi me një komande.

Ju lutem ktheni temat si kan qen dhe kur të perfundojnë ndeshjet atëherë mundeni dhe me i bashku sic i kishi bo por jo akoma pa përfundu :-)


Art._

----------


## drague

> _Me falni por kush qenka ai moderator kaq i mirë që i bashkoj gjitha temat e hapura nga unë tek Sporti për Ligen e kampionave derisa ato ndeshje nuk kan përfunduar akoma?!??!
> 
> 
> Të pakten na tregoni ose shkruni një rregullore thjesht mos ti humbim ka 30 min dhe me ardh një eierkopf e me i fshi me një komande.
> 
> Ju lutem ktheni temat si kan qen dhe kur të perfundojnë ndeshjet atëherë mundeni dhe me i bashku sic i kishi bo por jo akoma pa përfundu :-)
> 
> 
> Art._


eshte nji pi Shkupi.eshte dickkopf :uahaha:

----------


## no name

Nice Boy, fatkeqesisht te gjitha temat e shorteve te Champions League qe ishin hapur nga ju nuk mund te rikthehen me  :i ngrysur:  , kjo per shkak te pakujdesise te moderatorit angel69.  :xx: 

Temat e bashkuara qe permbajne sondazh me vete nuk kemi mundesi ti rikthejme,ndajme perseri.


Taksirati jone qe ti hapim edhe njehere temat nga fillimi. lol
(Do merem une me kete, do i rihapi te gjitha temat nje nga nje)



P.S; Faleminderit per kontributin tend.  :buzeqeshje:  Te kerkoj ndjese per kete tollovi, jo vetem ty, por te gjithe anetareve qe marin pjese tek nenforumi i futbollit. (edhe pse nuk me takon mua ta bej kete)

----------

